
Ask HN: Open source iOS Swift projects without dependencies? - hilti
I&#x27;ve found curated lists on Github, but almost every projects uses podfiles or carthage dependencies even if it&#x27;s a simple project.<p>Does anyone know of some &quot;pure&quot;&#x2F;&quot;vanilla&quot; open source Swift projects?<p>I&#x27;m trying to refresh my Swift knowledge (tried it out a couple years ago) and don&#x27;t want to import unnecessary libraries just to do simple things.
======
cerberusss
Why don't you follow those dependencies until you arrive at the "leaves" of
the tree? There you'll find Swift projects without dependencies.

